# Scallops in NC sound



## virginia boy 1 (May 8, 2003)

Anyone know the where/what/how of this? I'd like to learn how. I've got a canoe, and would like to give it a try. I know the NC guys can be kinda tight-lipped. 
I've got some clam rakes (bull island specials!!), but don't even know if they are the way to do it. 

Any help?


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

I've caught them just wading in shallow water just north of Buxton.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I don't think there tight lipped about this deal. They want them to be harvested. There's a lot of them and the local dogs and cats have been getting sick from eating them, the gulls have been cracking them on cars and pavement, and they're just everywhere. If you've got some waders and a 5 gallon bucket, you're in business just about anywhere in the sound.


----------



## mutualchris (Jan 25, 2008)

Season open Sat and Sun 7:30-4:00 for scallop harvest 1/2 bushel per person per day. I take out my kayak and a cooler and harvest by hand. Easy once you locate em. Let me know if you are coming down. Be prepared to get your shuck on.


----------



## virginia boy 1 (May 8, 2003)

mutualchris said:


> Season open Sat and Sun 7:30-4:00 for scallop harvest 1/2 bushel per person per day. I take out my kayak and a cooler and harvest by hand. Easy once you locate em. Let me know if you are coming down. Be prepared to get your shuck on.


awesome. possibly going down next sunday. I'll PM you if we can go. I just need to borrow a set of waders, so i gotta make a few calls. my old set leak like a sieve. do i need chest waders or hip waders? Also, I'll follow your yak in the OldTown Limo. 
Would a clam rake be useful?


----------



## mutualchris (Jan 25, 2008)

I would recommend chest waders, water could be about crotch deep depending on the wind direction. Water is cold @ under 50. Rake could be handy I have never used one, but if you don't want to get your arm/hand wet might be the ticket. Let me know
Chris


----------



## Chugg'n & plug'n (Jul 3, 2006)

*hey chris!*

where's a good spot to put in for the scallops?


----------



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

I would think a sand flea rake would be good for scooping them up.:fishing:


----------



## mutualchris (Jan 25, 2008)

Any spot south of Oregon Inlet, let me know if you are coming down


----------



## drh146 (May 11, 2007)

where is a good spot further south to put in for them near moorehead, ab, ei??
I been wondering this since i saw the season was open but thought id be a fool for asking!!
thanks for breaking the ice!


----------



## AJ3982 (Feb 27, 2009)

I will be on OBX starting Memorial WKND for a week. Do the scallops move farther north as the water warms ?


----------



## crappieFanatic (Feb 27, 2009)

I will be coming down in April for a week. Will the scallop season still be in effect around the 12th of April. Is there a need for a special license or will my week long temporary license suffice?


----------



## mutualchris (Jan 25, 2008)

As far as I know the season ends the beginning of April. I could be wrong or maybe it will be extended?


----------



## for access (Jul 18, 2005)

Also as you get closer to Core Sound you need to look at the map because Core Sound is not all open.


----------



## keezy (Jul 1, 2003)

mutualchris - thanks again for taking us out yesterday. We had a great time. The scallops were awesome, that's as fresh as it gets. After shucking a pint I now understand why they are so expensive.

about a bushel of scallops, and a few oysters:









scallop and jim beam shooters:


----------



## chadwickfeesh (Nov 13, 2008)

makes me wanna take a scallop trip. keezy how long did it take you to gather all them critters there at ___ inlet?


----------



## mutualchris (Jan 25, 2008)

Good times, wind wasn't ideal but we made it happen. Nice meeting you guys. Had a great time and just finished shuckin. Lets get together again.


----------



## keezy (Jul 1, 2003)

chad - took 4 people about 6 hours as we were dealing with some pretty rough weather conditions


----------



## tbone0n74 (Feb 25, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks again for a great time. I'd do it again in a heartbeat, but I have to admit, I'm pretty tired today!


----------



## tbone0n74 (Feb 25, 2009)

keezy - check your PMs, I think there might be a wild boar in one. Sorry guys, inside joke, but 3 of you are laughing your a$$es off right now!


----------



## virginia boy 1 (May 8, 2003)

tbone0n74 said:


> keezy - check your PMs, I think there might be a wild boar in one. Sorry guys, inside joke, but 3 of you are laughing your a$$es off right now!


had lunch with keezy today....resisted the urge to bring up the wild boars.....soooey!

Keez, the pics won't come up.

MutualChris, thanks again!!!! We will be down soon. I'm coming down on the 21st for a wedding, maybe we'll get together that weekend. 

I was shucking in my sleep last night.:beer:

Oh, the oysters we picked up at the other place we went afterwards were some of the best i've ever had. got a bucketfull in 20 mins with the ol flea rake. Great lil secret spot.


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

*Yummy*

Dang, sorry I missed it. They look pretty tasty from where Im sittin. I think my veiw is gonna improve alot here in about 12 hours. Looks like you guys had a good time congrats on some good eats. I got one word for ya OCRACOKE!!!:fishing:


----------



## virginia boy 1 (May 8, 2003)

Hey, guys,....

Trap (the other Chris) is green with envy. He wants to go again this weekend. Anybody else want in?

also, some pics or the grubbin down afterwards at my place:

the envious Trap grillin our oysters:









tbone and keezy shuckin' (to the tune of the grateful dead's "truckin"):









tbone...still shuckin'....hurry up! Allison's hungry!!


----------



## virginia boy 1 (May 8, 2003)

My wifey makin' the crab dip:









another satisfied customer:


----------

